
Meteorite recovered in Australia with the help of stargazers and science app - chang2301
http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-11-22/meteorite-recovered-with-the-help-of-dedicated-star-gazers/8046880
======
jjp
More details on the Desert Fireball Network -
[http://fireballsinthesky.com.au/about/](http://fireballsinthesky.com.au/about/)

------
cyberferret
Australia is a big, big, big place. I am astounded that they managed to
triangulate the landing point for something that small and moving that fast to
within 200 metres! That is an immensely superb effort.

